# Remington Guns For Sale



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a remington 1187 premier and a remington 700 in 7mm rem mag I am selling asking 700 for it new they are going for 750. Asking 500 for the 700 has a redfield scope on it. Both are in good shape. Trying to get a solid duck boat would trade for a used longtail that's running well more HP the better. Everything is OBO


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

7mm what? Remington Mag? 7MM-08? 7MM STW?

ADL? BDL? Grade? Pictures?


-DallanC


----------

